# More Hp than Nissan Claims?



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Please move or fuse this thread if this is wrong placed or bumping.



> Apr 28, 2008
> Nissan Engineers Argue Horsepower with Motor Trend
> 
> Motor Trend Blog
> ...


The fact is that I pulled 450hp at the Dyno with little modifications.

How can this Happen?


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

its a dyno, its a tool, not a device that shows correct hp from factory. get an engine dyno for that. also the GTR has approx 10% friction loss per nissan and tuners in america have seen about 12% friction loss using mustang dynos. 

each dyno will show differnt results and there are differnt kinds of dynos each with a differnt result. also the tech who setup the dyno may have setup the dyno differnt than other operaters.

use the dyno as a tool, see your baseline on the same dyno that you dyno after mods, perferably in the same type of weather/temp for better accuracy.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

umm 450 hp at the wheels means 550 hp in the engine without loss calculated?


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

you had more like 500 at the crank, which give or take is what most people have run on a standard car.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

mindlessoath said:


> its a dyno, its a tool, not a device that shows correct hp from factory. get an engine dyno for that. also the GTR has approx 10% friction loss per nissan and tuners in america have seen about 12% friction loss using mustang dynos.
> 
> each dyno will show differnt results and there are differnt kinds of dynos each with a differnt result. also the tech who setup the dyno may have setup the dyno differnt than other operaters.
> 
> use the dyno as a tool, see your baseline on the same dyno that you dyno after mods, perferably in the same type of weather/temp for better accuracy.


I agree, I dont think you can read too much in to rolling road numbers, if someone gets a higher read out that you with the same modifications on a different rolling road, then theyre only cheating themselves! (as my old Maths teacher would put it)


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

It'll be the only GTR since maybe the '80s that merely outputting its quoted power....


----------

